# What to make with anaheim peppers?



## rio_grande (Jul 20, 2012)

I am overwhelmed with peppers at the moment. Don't have enough time to stuff them all and smoke. We are going to start roasting them and putting in the freezer but I need to come up with something to use these anaheim peppers and a huge mass of japelenos coming on fast. I am planning on making a roaster to speed up that process.


----------



## nivekd (Jul 20, 2012)

Chili Rellenos...lots of em'...


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fill the smoker or roaster with the Jalepenos, split down the middle if you lay them in smoker. Seeds in or out depending on the heat you want. After smoking, then dry them and grind  into am awesome smoky Jap powder.

Or just send them my way......


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Rio, morning....  Bride slices and dices peppers and puts then in the dehydrator at 110deg for a day or two.....  then they are used in almost any dish for flavor....  she has also ground the dried peps into a powder to use as a seasoning....   You can smoke them until dry for chipotle peps too.....   Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 20, 2012)

biteme7951 said:


> Fill the smoker or roaster with the Jalepenos, split down the middle if you lay them in smoker. Seeds in or out depending on the heat you want. After smoking, then dry them and grind  into am awesome smoky Jap powder.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just send them my way......






DaveOmak said:


> Rio, morning....  Bride slices and dices peppers and puts then in the dehydrator at 110deg for a day or two.....  then they are used in almost any dish for flavor....  she has also ground the dried peps into a powder to use as a seasoning....   You can smoke them until dry for chipotle peps too.....   Dave



X2
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rio_grande (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. How long will these hold after picking. Getting stupid busy this week. I like the idea of smoking,dry,grind. We have been eating chili relents for weeks.

What is it that they make with them in new mex where you see the roasters on the side of the road roasting hundreds at a time?


----------



## ac45acp (Jul 23, 2012)

salsa verde, chili con queso, green chili stew, pasole, or just roast them an freeze till later. the jalapenos should be ripe (red) before considered chipoltes.


----------



## ksmoker (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, Green Chilli Stew, I lived in NM for 15 yrs and that my friend is the stew of all stews.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2012)

Smoked Pork Butt made into Green Chili is awesome...I am a fan of Green Chili Cheese Burgers too...JJ


----------

